# Chestnut Style Added



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 24, 2006)

A new style has been added called Chestnut. Just another theme to consider.

Men are permitted to have an opinion on this one.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 24, 2006)

Okay...I'm enjoying this pink that I just discovered....right up my alley LOL!


----------



## Tallen (Oct 24, 2006)

First let me say you have done on outstanding job with these boards, thank you for your effort and time in this process.

I don't know if this is appropriate, but can I make suggestion? That is there is no link to the Puritan's mind web site. I would like to see that because there are times when I would like to browse a file or link to one while posting.

Thank you very much for your consideration.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 24, 2006)

I'll try and stick that under Quick Links tomorrow. Have to get to bed.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow, I love it. Bright beige has always been and always will be my favorite color. Yum. Thanks Rich.


----------



## Tallen (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## bradofshaw (Oct 24, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## rmdmphilosopher (Oct 24, 2006)

I like Chestnut! Thankyou!


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 24, 2006)

I really like this theme! Good job!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 24, 2006)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> I really like this theme! Good job!



 I don't make these. I just upload them and modify them a bit. I'm glad folks like it.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 24, 2006)

SemperFideles said:


> I don't make these. I just upload them and modify them a bit. I'm glad folks like it.


 
Oops...I guess I've been watching too much 24.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 24, 2006)

Just joking.  I knew you didn't actually develop the theme, but thanks for adding it anyway.


----------



## Herald (Oct 24, 2006)

My favorite is the "X" factor. X marks the spot.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 24, 2006)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> My favorite is the "X" factor. X marks the spot.


I wondered if anyone liked that one.


----------



## satz (Oct 24, 2006)

eee.... i feel kinda dum asking this but, how do you change styles again? I was looking around the control panel but can't find it...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 24, 2006)

satz said:


> eee.... i feel kinda dum asking this but, how do you change styles again? I was looking around the control panel but can't find it...



Look "down under" mate!

Go to the bottom of the page and on the right or left hand side (depending on the page) is a pull-down of the themes.


----------



## satz (Oct 24, 2006)

ahhhhh..... 

its all clear now ....



Thanks, and great job on the upgrades Rich.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 24, 2006)

satz said:


> ahhhhh.....
> 
> its all clear now ....
> 
> ...



No worries.


----------



## rjlynam (Oct 24, 2006)

So what color is this chestnut theme?


----------

